# PB13-Ultra...No Output...Yamaha AVR....Help!!!



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I've got a PB13-Ultra hooked up to my Yamaha RX-663 and i'm getting no output from my sub. 
Literally, no sound coming from it. I know it's a setup issue, but i can't get it. 
anybody that can help with this would be awesome to hear from 
you can send me an email or post here. [email protected]

i just need to know that i'm going from the right port on the avr to the right port on the sub. then, any settings in the avr menu that may be preventing it from working. 

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Matt,

I suggest plugging some audio source directly into the SVS, to make sure it's working. Set the "Auto/On" switch to "on" the "gain" switch to about 12:00, and the crossover to "off" for this little test.

If you verify that it is working, then check the Yamaha's manual. Check the menu settings that apply to the subwoofer on Pg. 85 of the manual. Looking at it I'd say you want the LFE signal set to "subwoofer," which routes bass from all speakers to the sub. From Pg. 86, set all speakers to "small." Also, make sure the subwoofer level (P. 87 and 91) is turned up good and strong.

If all else fails, start checking your cables.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the main reasons for not getting a sub output from a receiver is to have the mains set to Large rather than Small.

brucek


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> i just need to know that i'm going from the right port on the avr to the right port on the sub. then, any settings in the avr menu that may be preventing it from working.


Usually is from "Sub out" on the AVR to "Line in" on the sub :yes:

Make sure you tell the AVR that you have a sub connected ... in my RX-V2700 I have the option to send sub output to Front, Sub and Both; set it to Sub and the front can be set it to small or large (in my case they're set to large because is how I got the best response) :yes:

Good Luck

EDIT: Brucek is right ... specially if you're listening to a signal without LFE or in stereo.,


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

mains are set to small....center is set to small....crossover at 80hz. 

from the sub out to all of the inputs and nothing. gain was at 50% during test tones.

nothing. 

i plugged my ipod directly into it.....via rca adapter....and it POUNDED MY HOUSE LIKE CRAZY. scared the out of me....i started the ipod and then leaned back to get something......and BOOOOOM!!! 
i immediately turned the gain down....so no damage i don't think. but a huuuge bang at half gain. 
(i think i'm going to be floored by this thing)

so...anyway....it works

i just can't get a signal to it from the avr. 

thoughts?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

If the 663 is like the 661 you'll have to do one of two things:
1. Make sure LFE Out is set to Sub
2. Run Audyssey and it should detect the sub and play the test tones.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> ...from the sub out to all of the inputs and nothing. gain was at 50% during test tones.
> 
> nothing.
> 
> ...


Did you try a new cable??? ... Could it be the sub out on the AVR that is not working??? (hopefully not) :yes:

DId you try it with a movie with good LFE signal??? ... Transformers, War of the Worlds, etc. :yes:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> thoughts?


Like salvasol said:



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Check the menu settings that apply to the subwoofer on Pg. 85 of the manual. Looking at it I'd say *you want the LFE signal set to "subwoofer," *which routes bass from all speakers to the sub. From Pg. 86, set all speakers to "small." Also, *make sure the subwoofer level (P. 87 and 91) is turned up* good and strong.
> 
> If all else fails, *start checking your cables.*


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

it's working. 
i got my other hdmi from monoprice in the mail....simplified all of the connections so i could see what i had going where....changed some things around...and it's working. 

the crossover on the avr is set to 80 with the others set to small. (3 sierra's up front)
i REALLY need to get REW running. i think i have a serious drop at a midbass frequency. there is a signal below 40 that just pounds on the sub (in one song i'm using) but then there is a signal higher than 40hz that is veeeery quiet. seems to be a large dip somewhere in the response. 

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> it's working.
> i got my other hdmi from monoprice in the mail....simplified all of the connections so i could see what i had going where....changed some things around...and it's working. ...


:T

I don't think it was the HDMI cable ... you did or move something to the AVR and that's why is working :bigsmile: ... probably it was the source; when you're watching something that doesn't have LFE ... is hard to hear the sub :yes:


----------



## mandohack (Jun 15, 2009)

Matt:

I noticed the same thing regarding the veeery quiet output from the mains. I get booming bass/LFE from the sub, but seriously lacking in the mid-bass response from the fronts. Using test tones, the fronts are very quiet in the 150Hz - 60Hz (cross over freq). I do notice a volume increase when the LFE/Bass Out is set to FRONT.

Did you ever get this figured out? I've tried every combination I can think of. 

Settings on my Yamaha vx663:
LFE/Bass Out: BOTH
All speakers set to SMALL
Crossover: 60Hz (also tried 80 and 40)

With all speakers set to SMALL, shouldn't the crossover affect when the sub is used for non-LFE tones? If I set the LFE/Bass Out to SWFR, it should take over once the freqs get below 60Hz, right? That doesn't seem to be the case. The mains don't seem to have very good output when playing test tones in the 60s. I'm stumped.


----------

